# River Water Levels in Europe



## DGS49

I'm taking a river cruise from Budapest to Amsterdam, starting on August 15th.

I'm trying to find out if there are any "issues" with the water levels RIGHT NOW, but I can't find actual current information.  Any suggestions?

In case you didn't know, if the water levels are too high or too low for the river boats, the tour companies switch to a BUS tour, without any notice or credit.  So that's why I want to know.


----------



## JoeMoma

A bus tour would really suck if you are expecting a river tour!


----------



## Dekster

I have heard water levels are low on the Rhine due to the heat wave and they expect cargo to stop again this year like it did last year, but beyond that IDK.


----------



## DGS49

I am currently on the 10th (I think) day of my 15-day river tour, and water levels have not been an issue at all.  Projections are that it will not be an issue, period.  River cruise has gone great, as expected.  Can't say enough good things about the various towns and cities we have visited, starting with Budapest, then through Austria and four stops in Germany.

A "sort-of-bad" thing about this experience is the unavoidable emphasis on food.  You are only actually tied up for three or four hours of touring in the city, then sometimes you can scout around on your own for a while, but sometimes not.  With this light schedule, we end up having a big, long breakfast, a big, long lunch, and a big, long dinner, usually lasting until 9pm or so.  So although there is no intention of making it an "eating vacation," that is what seems to be happening.

A few observations about Germany past versus present.

Germans used to mock Americans because we are "all" fat.  The Germans are quickly catching up.  A decade ago, a fat German - particularly a woman - was fairly rare.  Now it is almost as common as in the States.

Germans have largely given up smoking.  Fifteen years ago, "everybody" smoked, now it is common but not prevalent.  Most restaurants don't allow smoking indoors.  Vaping may be a growth market here.

As always, there is a cornucopia of interesting cars in Germany, including a lot of American examples.  It is not totally surprising to see a Mustang GT, or a Camaro on the German roads.  Of course, German cars are most popular, with many more models than we see in the U.S.  VW has vans, SUV's, and even a pickup truck that are not sold in the U.S.

The German experience of religion is quite interesting.  NOBODY actually goes to church, but Germans willingly pay 8% of their income (for which a tax credit is given) to support the church that they belong to, but don't go to.  They are proud of their magnificent churches and cathedrals, but look on them more or less as museums of local history.

Since WWII, they have spent BILLIONS to restore their historical churches, monasteries, cathedrals, and chapels...and the human race should thank them for it.  They are a treasure.

On to Amsterdam.  But not too quickly.


----------



## longknife

Thanks for the report. Hope you enjoy the Rhine as much as I have.


----------



## DGS49

We are finishing up today in Amsterdam, no issues.

We were told that our cruise was the first one this year (between Budapest and Amsterdam) that did not have to change boats due to low water.  

(A) they lied to us about the possibility of this problem - told us it would not be an issue, and (B), we were extremely lucky.

They give you evaluation forms to fill out and are pretty aggressive in asking you to do so.  They pump up your expectations constantly to try to sell you the cruise, then they want you to evaluate the cruise as "above expectations" or "best cruise ever."

Sorry.  I have high expectations, and if the cruise is good, I rate it as "met expectations," with notes for the few exceptional things and bad things.


----------



## longknife

Your voyage was one I've wanted to take since my assignment to Germany in 1961.
My desire was to ride one of the cargo barges that ply the rivers.


----------



## DGS49

Longknife, this may not be what you are looking for.  The stops are generally less than one day at a time.  If you want to spend more time in one city or town, I don't think that's possible.


----------



## longknife

DGS49 said:


> Longknife, this may not be what you are looking for.  The stops are generally less than one day at a time.  If you want to spend more time in one city or town, I don't think that's possible.



To me, that's the problem with the organized cruises. Always in a hurry. Riding a cargo barge is a slow and easy way. The owners especially appreciate it if you jump in and help them maintain their craft. I had a friend who did the same as you but on a barge and he felt he'd really learned what life was like in the various countries.


----------



## DGS49

When I was in the service, it was possible to get a "ticket" on the "Embassy Flight."  This was a flight that constantly flew around the world, stopping at the major cities where we had an embassy.  I think the total trip was about three days. The. beauty of it was that you could decide to remain in any of the cities without losing your "ticket"; just apply for the same flight next time around (or the time after that).  One buddy of mine did this for his Vietnam R&R - added a couple weeks Leave so it would work out.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

DGS49 said:


> I'm taking a river cruise from Budapest to Amsterdam, starting on August 15th.
> 
> I'm trying to find out if there are any "issues" with the water levels RIGHT NOW, but I can't find actual current information.  Any suggestions?
> 
> In case you didn't know, if the water levels are too high or too low for the river boats, the tour companies switch to a BUS tour, without any notice or credit.  So that's why I want to know.



wot they'll stick ya on a bus .....what a horror


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Can I ask who you went with. I have always fancied this but I would prefer more time ashore than at lunch.


----------



## jwoodie

We took a Rhine Chistmas Market cruise a few years ago and loved it.  The boat traveled by night and we had all day (up to midnight) to tour each town.


----------

